# Oh, come on! How come you think I'm that silly!



## Chazzwozzer

Hi,

Hope some of our Dutch-speaking members will be so kind to help me translate the following expression into Dutch.

*"Oh, come on! How come you think I'm that silly!"

*It is used in a _humorous _way and it will address to a Dutch speaker from South Holland, The Hague.

Please feel free to change the words if necessary. It's not word-for-word translation I want, but an idiomatic one that applies to the background I've mentioned above.

Thanks for any help,
Ekinny


----------



## jippie

Chazzwozzer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope some of our Dutch-speaking members will be so kind to help me translate the following expression into Dutch.
> 
> *"Oh, come on! How come you think I'm that silly!"*
> 
> It is used in a _humorous _way and it will address to a Dutch speaker from South Holland, The Hague.


 
"Kom op, zeg! Zo dom ben ik nou ook weer niet!" or
"Nou, zeg! Dacht je nou echt dat ik zo dom was?"

Hope this helps!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Thank you very much, mate.


----------



## elroy

jippie said:


> "Nou, zeg! Dacht je nou echt dat ik zo dom was?"


 I notice that you used the past tense verb ("was"), which is what would have been used in English.

But I would have used the present tense verb ("ben") in Dutch.

Would "ben" be wrong?
Are both acceptable?  If so, which is more common?


----------



## Salmantina

elroy said:


> I notice that you used the past tense verb ("was"), which is what would have been used in English.
> 
> But I would have used the present tense verb ("ben") in Dutch.
> 
> Would "ben" be wrong?
> Are both acceptable? If so, which is more common?


 
Hi.

The thing is, of the verb denken (to think) also the past tense dacht (thought) it used. I think it is for that reason that Jippie put the second verb in the past tense.

I´m having doubts myself. though. Strictly grammaticaly speaking, I believe there is a rule saying all tenses used have to be either past or present (again, I´m not sure). But I don´t think a Dutch person would look up surprised if you´d use your version. I think you could do so in spoken language.

Greetings


----------



## jippie

Elroy, you're completely right. It should be 'ben' and not 'was'. Like Salmantina says, 'was' is used in spoken language, but it is far form correct. Sorry


----------



## ALOV

Or:

'Zie ik er dan (echt) zo dom uit (misschien)?'

litterally: do I really look that silly?


----------

